# Black Najde sheep from Ksa



## Naef hajaya (Feb 7, 2011)

]


----------



## elevan (Feb 7, 2011)

They are beautiful!


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 7, 2011)

I love the fleece on them.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 8, 2011)

Their poor feet! Do they trim hooves over there?


----------

